# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Романтизация суицида

## Елена Неизвестно

Представлялась ли вам смерть чем то прекрасным? У вас были мечты красиво, с пафосом уйти из жизни, послав всем на прощание воздушный поцелуй?

----------


## Алиса в стране

> Представлялась ли вам смерть чем то прекрасным? У вас были мечты красиво, с пафосом уйти из жизни, послав всем на прощание воздушный поцелуй?


 Это как же? - послав прощальный поцелуй - если только спрыгнув откуда-нибудь или застрелившись?

Но воспоминания об этом поцелуе сохранятся в умах видевших его - ненадолго - эти впечатления перекроет вид вашего разбившегося тела под окнами дома или вид вашей размозженной головы (подробности опускаю) .
К сожалению смерть нельзя сделать прекрасной, а тем более пафосной - любая смерть с помощью суицида жалка и некрасива. 

А некоторые счастливчики умирают во сне с улыбкой на губах, чаще всего это случается в довольно преклонном возрасте и это нужно заслужить.)

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> К сожалению смерть нельзя сделать прекрасной, а тем более пафосной - любая смерть с помощью суицида жалка и некрасива.


 Спасибо, я в курсе, как выглядят искореженные трупы, можете не продолжать. Я говорю о том последнем мгновении перед смертью, которое суицидент успеет прожить

----------


## Алиса в стране

> Спасибо, я в курсе, как выглядят искореженные трупы, можете не продолжать.


 Я и не собиралась продолжать писать на эту тему (про вид искореженных трупов) - даже ДО вашего разрешения.





> Я говорю о том последнем мгновении перед смертью, которое суицидент успеет прожить


 Никто из современных обычных людей не в состоянии за мгновение до своей смерти посылать воздушные поцелуи и наполнять это мгновение пафосом и красотой.

----------


## ФАК

> Никто из современных обычных людей не в состоянии за мгновение до своей смерти посылать воздушные поцелуи и наполнять это мгновение пафосом и красотой.


 Но, обычные люди вообще редко идут на сам шаг СУ. Несколько недель назад, случилось почти так вот коряво и пафосно с одним человеком. Но итог был закономерен весьма - разбитое тело. 
Я бы предпочла тихую смерть, такую, каким и должно быть таинство.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Никто из современных обычных людей не в состоянии за мгновение до своей смерти посылать воздушные поцелуи и наполнять это мгновение пафосом и красотой.


 Прочитай внимательно, я пишу ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЛАСЬ ЛИ, причем тут обычные люди, могут не могут. Короче, ты не поняла тему

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Как то читала в новостях про девушку, которая покончила с собой в лесу, разбросав вокруг обрывки своего дневника. Вот я думаю ей смерть как раз представлялась романтичной)

----------


## ФАК

> Как то читала в новостях про девушку, которая покончила с собой в лесу, разбросав вокруг обрывки своего дневника. Вот я думаю ей смерть как раз представлялась романтичной)


  она из-за кого- то пошла на это?

----------


## Алиса в стране

> Прочитай внимательно, я пишу ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЛАСЬ ЛИ, причем тут обычные люди, могут не могут. Короче, ты не поняла тему


 Вы ничего такого сложного и интересного не написали, чтобы я читала ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО. Тему вашу я поняла и ответила на нее в первом своем комментарии. 
И я с вами на ты не переходила, голубушка))

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Вы ничего такого сложного и интересного не написали, чтобы я читала ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО. Тему вашу я поняла и ответила на нее в первом своем комментарии. 
> И я с вами на ты не переходила, голубушка))


 Ты какая то нервная, у тебя все хорошо?

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> она из-за кого- то пошла на это?


 Возможно, я не знаю. Помню еще одну девушку, тоже покончила с собой в лесу, надела красивое платье, постелила плед на траве, разбросала кругом таблетки.  Только вот ее нашли через 11 дней,  когда труп уже полусгнил и ничего от этой красоты не осталось

----------


## Алиса в стране

> Ты какая то нервная, у тебя все хорошо?


 В чем же моя нервность?  :Smile:  Так обычно пишут - когда нечего сказать. Вам нечего сказать? Давайте тогда помолчим пока. )

----------


## Aare

> В чем же моя нервность?  Так обычно пишут - когда нечего сказать. Вам нечего сказать? Давайте тогда помолчим пока. )


 А тут часто свои заморочки на других экстраполируют)) Причем чем замороченнее человек, тем ему замороченнее кажутся другие. Чего с этим делать - ума не приложу. Может что придумаешь, так хоть мне расскажешь)

----------


## Алиса в стране

> А тут часто свои заморочки на других экстраполируют)) Причем чем замороченнее человек, тем ему замороченнее кажутся другие. Чего с этим делать - ума не приложу. Может что придумаешь, так хоть мне расскажешь)


 Ну да, если человек сам находится в нервном состоянии, он может воспринять и своего оппонента каким-то нервным.)) 
Что делать - не знаю, мне кажется - только терпимее и снисходительнее относится друг к другу, тем более на таком форуме. А то получается - вместо поддержки друг друга - бесконечное выпускание своих иголок.

----------


## trypo

смерть прекрасна - только она дарит покой.
в вариации мужских фантазий (смерть традиционно женского пола) смерть может 
представляться отражением твоей души , больше чем просто женщина.

----------


## Nabat

Никогда не понимал как можно романтизировать естественные процессы, такие как смерть или размножение. Миллиарды людей уже прошли через это и еще миллиарды пройдут. В чем необычность? Это как праздновать новый год или день рождения. Они один хрен наступят, хоть ты весь год баклуши бил, хоть вкалывал в поте лица.

----------


## trypo

для тех , кто не живет , а лишь влачит и пятится , все "естественное" достаточно нетривиально.
очевидно , этого не понять тем, кто только и делает , что живет.
захочешь понять - опустись на дно, личное дно.

----------


## Nabat

> для тех , кто не живет , а лишь влачит и пятится , все "естественное" достаточно нетривиально.
> очевидно , этого не понять тем, кто только и делает , что живет.
> захочешь понять - опустись на дно, личное дно.


 Я точно также влачу и пячусь, только не делаю из этого никакой трагедии. И еще: у сферы нет дна.

----------


## ФАК

> Никогда не понимал как можно романтизировать естественные процессы, такие как смерть или размножение. Миллиарды людей уже прошли через это и еще миллиарды пройдут. В чем необычность? Это как праздновать новый год или день рождения. Они один хрен наступят, хоть ты весь год баклуши бил, хоть вкалывал в поте лица.


 Но едим мы тоже постоянно. Как правило, человек старается делать это из чистой посуды и приятно разнообразить свой рацион. Да, это естественные процесс, но его хочется как-то украсить, мы ведь люди.

----------


## Nabat

> Но едим мы тоже постоянно. Как правило, человек старается делать это из чистой посуды и приятно разнообразить свой рацион. Да, это естественные процесс, но его хочется как-то украсить, мы ведь люди.


  Это всего лишь элементы обряда. 99% времени существования человечества пища добывалась с огромным трудом, от того и имеет сакральное значение. Никакого отношения к Людям (с большой буквы) сие обстоятельство не имеет.

----------


## trypo

влачить без трагизма , ты конечно , замахнул.
трагизм и преувеличение неудач и есть суть влачения жизни.
видимо , ты, отрицая слабости , имеешь отпимистичные взгляды о своем положении в жизни.
пессимистичные , всеже , слабости восхваляют.
вопрос личного дна у сферы - вопрос восприятия. 
оно иллюзорно - плод воображения.
углубление в собственные иллюзии направит тебя на этом пути.
естественно , ты на него не вступишь в силу лени (как это видится) и непогрешимости собственных убеждений.

----------


## ФАК

В любом случае, людям свойственно романтизировать естественные события своей жизни, что же в этом плохого? Это желание и умение подарило человечеству огромное количество шедевров в искусстве, подвигов, исторически значимых событий.

----------


## Nabat

> влачить без трагизма , ты конечно , замахнул.


 Никак нет. Крепостные крестьяне были исполнены трагизма или жили в тех рамках, которые им были доступны? Влачили, mon ami.



> трагизм и преувеличение неудач и есть суть влачения жизни.


  Ключевое слово - "преувеличение" т.е. неадекватное воспиятие реальности.




> видимо , ты, отрицая слабости , имеешь отпимистичные взгляды о своем положении в жизни.пессимистичные , всеже , слабости восхваляют.


 Увидел слово "оптимистичные", увидел "пессимистичные", не увидел "реалистичные".




> вопрос личного дна у сферы - вопрос восприятия. 
> оно иллюзорно - плод воображения.
> углубление в собственные иллюзии направит тебя на этом пути.
> естественно , ты на него не вступишь в силу лени (как это видится) и непогрешимости собственных убеждений.


  Углубление в собственные иллюзии? Ты серьезно? Рвать нужно от туда наверх, без всяких барокамер.

----------


## Nabat

> В любом случае, людям свойственно романтизировать естественные события своей жизни, что же в этом плохого? Это желание и умение подарило человечеству огромное количество шедевров в искусстве, подвигов, исторически значимых событий.


  Свойственно, но только не естественные. Противоестественные, героические. Умереть за други своя, грудью на амбразуру  - это против инстинкта самосохранения.

----------


## ФАК

> Свойственно, но только не естественные. Противоестественные, героические. Умереть за други своя, грудью на амбразуру  - это против инстинкта самосохранения.


 Извините, я перестаю Вас понимать. Мы же говорим о смерти? Или размножении? Это разве противоестественно? Умирают ведь не только за друзей в литературе и на холстах.

----------


## Nabat

О смерти. Скажите, Вы быстрее вспомните образ Жанны д'Арк или Тартюфа?

----------


## ФАК

Я быстрее вспомню Джульетту, Русалочку и Шагала

----------


## Nabat

Боюсь, Марку Захаровичу неудобно в этой компании)
Ладно, разговор зашел в dead end.

----------


## trypo

> Углубление в собственные иллюзии? Ты серьезно? Рвать нужно от туда наверх, без всяких барокамер.


 естественно , я серьезно - я же тут не просто так оказался.
вполне типичная подмена жизни , "почти-жизнь".
рвать-нужно-от туда - это все для живых.
реалисты в суровости своей тоже , впрочем , живые.
углубление в иллюзии - неспешная дорожка к суициду , расшатывание защитных слоев.
не уверен , что живые могут понять тех , кто отторгает от себя жизнь.
но могут осудить  :Smile:

----------


## Nabat

Какое смешное противопоставление себя "живым". Свежее и оригинальное. (Личность повертела указательным пальцем под хризантемой, затем сложила несколько таинственных знаков из пальцев, что обозначало "раз-би-то-е").

----------


## trypo

живой - имеется в виду тот , кто живет , кому хочется (радует) жить.
жить - довольно сложное понятие , 
и если его упрощать , отсекая слой за слоем , оно теряет многогранность своего смысла.
перестает означать то , что должно.
это еще не "не жить" , но и уже не "жить" - нечто блеклое , невнятное.
я тоже живой , но , чтобы определить себя отличным от тех, кто живет полноценно , я назваю их живыми , 
как более подходящими под определение.
отличие не ради юмора , но ради соответсвия смыслу слов.
я не живу полноценно - я не живой.
в отличие от тебя.
у меня нету требований к жизни , нету требований к себе,
избегаю всех социальных и культурных аспектов жизни,
я не развиваюсь - стагнация и отрицание собственных человеческих качеств.
разница в сути понятий.
"не живой" звучит смешно лишь до тех пор, пока не определишь для себя это понятие содержанием , 
отличным от трупа.
после чего каламбурность у живых замещается отторжением.
оно , впрочем , тоже может выражаться в виде смеха.

----------


## Veronika

> живой - имеется в виду тот , кто живет , кому хочется (радует) жить.


 живой - тот кто чувствует. не важно что) даже пустоту. И мыслит.




> у меня нету требований к жизни , нету требований к себе,


 в этом есть огромные сомнения)

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Никогда не понимал как можно романтизировать естественные процессы, такие как смерть или размножение.


 Не смерть, а именно суицид

----------


## trypo

> в этом есть огромные сомнения)


 ввиду того , что я до сих пор не лишил себя жизни , сомнения эти вполне обоснованны.
суицид , естественно , их развеет.
нужно лишь его дождаться.
некоторое время.
у меня другого исхода нет.

----------


## Veronika

> у меня другого исхода нет.


 ну почему же, почему?)

----------


## trypo

когда прийдет твое время умирать ( в старости или когда ты хочешь) - ты поймешь почему.
смерть не выбирают.

----------


## Veronika

> когда прийдет твое время умирать ( в старости или когда ты хочешь) - ты поймешь почему.
> смерть не выбирают.


 мне казалось, что у вас в начале года были успехи. И даже переосмысление некоторое)

----------


## trypo

я ношу много масок.
стремление к суициду не меняется и не переосмыливается.
оно не всегда на виду - но всегда внутри.

----------


## Veronika

> я ношу много масок.


 зачем?)

----------


## trypo

чтобы прятаться от самого себя.

----------


## Veronika

> чтобы прятаться от самого себя.


 зачем?)

----------


## trypo

так проще себя убивать.

----------


## Veronika

> так проще себя убивать.


 так это работа совести?)

----------


## trypo

это борьба со страхом смерти , инстинктами выживания.
повышение эффективности самоубийства.
совесть - удел любителей жизни.
меня не заботят неудачи - нету дела до моей жизни.

----------


## NEET

> это борьба со страхом смерти , инстинктами выживания.
> повышение эффективности самоубийства.
> совесть - удел любителей жизни.
> меня не заботят неудачи - нету дела до моей жизни.


 А зачем тебе убивать себя?

----------


## trypo

чтобы завершить эту жизнь.

----------


## NEET

> чтобы завершить эту жизнь.


 Почему ты хочешь завершить эту жизнь?



> смерть прекрасна - только она дарит покой.


 Поэтому? Ты желаешь покоя?

----------


## Veronika

> меня не заботят неудачи - нету дела до моей жизни.
> смерть прекрасна - только она дарит покой.


 видимо жизнь приносит беспокойство)
Какое?

"нет дела" - обычно бывает, когда рассчитывал на большее, чем получил.

----------


## trypo

я понимаю забаву поискать причины желания человека самоубиться.
вероятно, есть вариант продавить сомневающегося в поиск других решений.
только это не моя история - у меня нету никаких сомнений.

довольно скользкий философский круг: причина самоубийства  - в самоубийстве.

----------


## NEET

Нет. Мне правда интересно, что тобой движет, trypo. Пожалуй, мне тоже хотелось бы иметь возможность сказать "мне нет дела до моей жизни", но это пока не так. И за смерть не зацепиться - не видно в ней никакой красоты и никакого смысла.

Тем не менее, мне знакомо тотальное согласие на "все, что угодно", в том числе и на смерть (именно согласие, а не стремление) - незабываемое состояние, приходящее само собой и уносящее... куда-то  :Smile:

----------


## Римма

пафосно и красиво? господи, нет. тихо и незаметно. чтобы родные не скучали по мне. просто чтобы мне больше не было больно. и лучше бы это было быстро.

----------


## faq

Ты слишком живая для самоубийства. Лучше не делать это.

----------


## Римма

да живая. поныть-то надо. просто иногда накатывает очень остро. блин. короче я из тех, у кого нет особых серьезных проблем. просто не умею забывать людей, которым больше не нужна.

----------


## vega

я не помню уже что за фильм смотрела, пафосный довольно 
так вот там было что-то о том 
что лучшее произведение искусства - красивый суицид 
но лол, умереть красиво 
разве вообще так возможно?

----------

